# That type of wire is triplex



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Aluminum conductor steel reinforced?


----------



## Funkyjunk (Sep 29, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Aluminum conductor steel reinforced?


Yep that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The shorthand word is ACSR 

Merci.
Marc


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

AKA triplex service drop


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Around here, ACSR is referred to as aerial duplex, triplex or quadplex. Direct burial is referred to as URD triplex or quadplex.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Funkyjunk said:


> I have always called overhead wire with 1 uninsulated conductor Tri plex. I was searching the code book and realized I don't know what wire type it is.
> 
> Anyone know?


Here is one kind of it.

http://www.aetnawire.com/catalog/Section_1/1-90-1.pdf

Duplex is two conductors, Triplex is three conductors and surprisingly Quadruplex is four conductors. 

One of the conductors can be a bare messenger.

To use any conductor for work done under the NEC requires the conductor to be listed and marked with a type found in table 310.13. Or be a cable type found in Chapter 3.

Most of the cable used by the power company is not labeled or listed so it should not be used for our type of work. Do what you want, I am just telling you the code. 




> Also is there somewhere in the code book that says what types of wire can be used for overhead spans?


Yes check out Article 396, it is short and lists the types in Table 396.10(A)

For instance you could run a messenger cable across and support UF cable to it.



> Are there any codes for splicing wires that will be exposed?





> *396.56 Conductor Splices and Taps.* Conductor splices
> and taps made and insulated by approved methods shall be
> permitted in messenger-supported wiring.


----------



## Funkyjunk (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Bob,

Truly appreciated. 

Too bad 310.13 does not list sunlight exposure properties. 

For wires coming out of the weather head what are the most commonly used types?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i always called USE cable triplex. the direct burial cable that doesnt have a sheath. in the handbooks they call the overhead stuff triplex too


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> i always called USE cable triplex. the direct burial cable that doesnt have a sheath.


Thats pretty common in our area.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Funkyjunk said:


> Thanks Bob,
> 
> Truly appreciated.
> 
> ...


In my area you will see a lot of multi rated USE-2/RHW-2/RHH wire used in masts. You can use anything that is sunlight resistant.


----------

